# Electronic Call Survey



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've owned a FoxPro caller for a long time - long enough for it to be considered an antique. However, it still works fine but updated models have many more features and have tempted me many times.

When I bought my first E-caller, it wasn't a FoxPro and failed in sub-zero temperatures and was returned. Now I'm wondering if other brands are used by our members with satisfaction.

I don't care about having many of the calls offered but enjoy calling coyotes, fox, and crows particularly.

Anyway, here's a link to a caller I am not familiar with: Lucky Duck. Seems reasonably priced but I'm wondering if there's a good reason to switch from FoxPro, given the fact that it produces some "inexpensive" units, as well.

Lucky Duck link: http://thinkingafield.org/2018/10/new-electronic-predator-call-from-lucky-duck.html


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a foxpro and like you I dont use all of the sounds offered . I still prefer hand calls but use the foxpro to "mix it up " sometimes . Also use foxpro when I'm in a spot where the possibilty of an unwanted guest coming to my call , rather have a grizz looking for the plastic box than breathing directly down my neck . I also downloaded one of the siren sounds and added it so I could spook the critter off if need be , so far Ive never needed this insurance .


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I've only personally owned a lower end FoxPro but have hunted with guys that owned higher end models and also the Lucky Duck Revolution. The "Revo" impressed me with its sound quality at high volumes and that it has the ability to swivel 360° in order to get the sound out in all directions.

We still mainly hand call though.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I own an Icotec 300 it ok for the price I paid I have called with other hunters that have had the mojos and higher end fox pro’s the fox pro wins hands down for sound quality when you turn them up but it all depends on how you call and what you want it to do I mostly use hand calls and use the e caller the mix it up


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a foxpro CS24C it works real well however like most of you have said there are far more sounds than I will ever use. It has volume to spare which is good on windy days but is one directional. I attached a foxpro decoy to a makeshift stand I made for it. I like the remote features. I don't think I would spend the money they want for this caller though. I mainly use hand calls but this is nice as a second sound or when I want to have the sound coming from another area.

I have heard good things about the LuckyDuck


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

FX5 now that's old, in fact it started life as a FX3, but I had it up graded to the 5, MANY years ago.
Great sound , to many sounds but good sounds. I do use the prairie dog all clear sound when shooting prairie dogs, works about twice before then get smart.1000's of coyotes have fallen to it over the years.
The boy has a shockwave, more sounds more volume but we think the fx5 is better and half the weight. 
I have hunted with guys that have had others every thing from old Johnny Stuarts to Icotec and some that where on there phone 
and seprate speakers . Non of which compare to either fox pro in our minds.

I have never used a hand call or regularly use a moving decoy.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Correction mine is the Icotec gs500 not the 300


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

MIne is an FX3 with no upgrades. It indicates a reference number to the calls in a dimly lit window, but doesn't actually identify the name of the sound. For that I must look at a cheat sheet that I've attached to the transmitter and it's impossible to see in darkness without a light.

It doesn't have one of those cool decoy attachments or fox bang, but it sure beat the days when I played cassette tapes from my vehicle with loooooong speaker wires. There was no way to shut the dang thing off without returning to the vehicle.

Before that, I had 45 RPM records, but I gave them to 220 Swift for his collection of calling paraphernalia. Where the heck is he, anyway? AWOL, I guess.

I like hand calls, too, but am not much good at calling crows with them. Usually they clam up when get started with them, but not always.

Still pondering a new unit and thanks to all who've responded.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My first e-caller was a Primos Power Dog. I almost gave up predator hunting after using it for a year without calling in anything. Then I bought a FoxPro Crossfire.... night and day difference. Glen if your only goin to take it out once in a while I would get the biggest loudest FoxPro they make ie: Snow Pro or Krakatoa 2. etc... If your going to carry it through the woods all the time get a smaller one like the Fusion. Volume Volume Volume... you can always turn it down but you can't turn it up if you don't have it. Buy the best you can afford... it's only money ????.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fox Pro---First ONE to last Model 48--ZR2--Spitfire--XR6--HELLFIRE--BANSHEE----------OLD JOHNNY STEWART-----AND A HAND FULL OF HIS LITTLE ONES------The old model 48 and spitfire has taken most of my called coyotes But if I would have had the Banshee went I was Younger I believe it would have been # 1-----I Use Hand calls and E-Call at same time also the small JS ,Works Great----------------Maybe a Lucky Duck in the future-------Naw!! FP for me -----------------------------svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Dennis Kirk's Tape The Gray Fox Special In my mind is THE BEST GRAY FOX CALLIND SOUNDS ever made--It also took many coyote*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Foxpro Hellfire. I use this in combination with hand calls. As stated, there is a huge difference in the Foxpro to the Primos. My buddies alpha dog sounds horrible compared to my Foxpro.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've used multiple fp callers, from the spitfire all the way to the current shockwave. I've used both Icotec (not the newest beast) and I've used the LD revolution.

Icotecs........meh.

Lucky Duck....decent sounds, like the 360* option.

Fox Pro, gold standard IMO. it doesnt hurt that I have almost all their sounds (of which I mostly use about 15) dont know WHY moose a mt lion dont call in coyotes 

I'll stick with FP.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

